# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Офисные и мини игры >  Преступление и наказание. Кто подставил Раскольникова?

## Sanych

*Преступление и наказание. Кто подставил Раскольникова?*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Агенты Алекс и Кэт отправляются в 1866 год, чтобы назвать истинного виновника одного из самых громких преступлений XIX века. Кто убил старуху-процентщицу? Виновен ли Родион Раскольников, или он и сам стал жертвой? Проведите собственное расследование и перечитайте великий роман заново!

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Кто будет играть, отпишитесь как вам игра.

----------

